# so my cross-processed color came back DARK



## myopia (Dec 16, 2006)

just got a roll of velvia-50 back which i had cross processed at the lab in town. the entire roll is black. not one pic came out....i take that back- only 2 came out.

what are some possible reasons for this?

edit: does this mean that the slides would have come out dark too if developed normally (E6) ?


----------



## Karalee (Dec 16, 2006)

Id have to assume the obvious. Underexposure?


----------



## myopia (Dec 16, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Id have to assume the obvious. Underexposure?



well yes, probably, but since 2 came out and the rest did not (under same light), i thougth maybe the lab technician f'ed them up.


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 17, 2006)

I would strongly urge you, if you wish to use unusual techniques such as cross-processing, to do all of the work yourself.  Only then can you be assured of full control.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 17, 2006)

I regularly get Velvia 100F cross processed OK. Don't push or pull the exposure or the development at all, just expose and process as rated and it should be OK (well as OK as cross process can be).


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 17, 2006)

myopia said:
			
		

> well yes, probably, but since 2 came out and the rest did not (under same light), i thougth maybe the lab technician f'ed them up.



The C-41 and E-6 process in labs are automated, in other words, if 2 came out then the processing was fine. Transparency film needs an exposure that is right on, 1/2 stop will look like 2 stops difference on negative film. Try cross processing the other way. Shoot C-41 film and have it processed in E-6, you have more tolerance on exposure


----------



## myopia (Dec 18, 2006)

ladyphotog said:
			
		

> The C-41 and E-6 process in labs are automated, in other words, if 2 came out then the processing was fine. Transparency film needs an exposure that is right on, 1/2 stop will look like 2 stops difference on negative film. Try cross processing the other way. Shoot C-41 film and have it processed in E-6, you have more tolerance on exposure



good idea. i actually started a roll with those plans earlier today.


----------

